# Waterproof labels: colored?



## Tabitha (Mar 6, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get tan, cream, ecru, craft, etc waterproof full sheet labels?


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Mar 6, 2009)

You could try http://www.kraftkottage.com/index.html
Mostly kraft but have just introduced some other colours like Ivory.


----------

